# Marine to Scout Conversion?



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

At the moment I have a few random space marine scouts laying around, but im one short of a squad. I was wondering if anyone has an relatively easy way of converting a standard space marine back into a scout? I have absoulutely no spare scout parts, all of the scouts i have were obtained by themselves. Any ideas are welcome.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Hmm thats kinda tough but the only thing I could suggest is using some of the catachan jungle fighter bitz instead of marine arms use the catachan arms and also a catachan head, he would look like a cool scout sergeant. JD


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

I think i'd tend to agree with JD here, catachans are probably the best idea, you might be able to pick up a few spare sprues from someone on here. Since there are always bits left over


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*converting*

I didnt have the bits for a scout commander, but i made one:

list of materials:

marine torso,
marine leg,
sergeant's head (your choice),
cadian arms,
marine shoulderpads,
weapons of your choice.

how to:

very obvious:

torso + legs + head = body
waepons + arms, + body = almost done
marines shoulderpads + cadian shoulderpads = done

M


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Haha, I got the same advice from someone today! Looks like my problem is solved. Cheers!


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Good luck on the conversion. Be sure to show us once you are done.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I did up a Vet sgt for a scout squad a number of years ago (plastic scouts were still a distant option), using a SM torso and head, Catachan arms and legs, CSM gauntlets, a Storm bolter, and a backpack from some other mini - apothecary, I think, but with a tau battlesuit 'V' antenna array (from O'Shova, iirc) attached on the side.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

At this stage its looking like being a Space Wolf head, Tactical marine body and torso, with cadian arms, Meltagun and other bits and pieces.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

for my scouts, i just get the catachan set and buy bolters from bits stores. then i add some green stuff padding to give them some armor for that 4+ armor save.


----------



## Ben_Weekes (Nov 23, 2008)

i used a space marine combat squad to make my scouts...using heads without helmets and converting the bolter into a sniper rifle, and fitting the over large combat knife into the hands and im pleased with the results...i used a different colour sheme so that they would fit in


----------



## brennan (May 25, 2009)

Celery is tasty


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

What the heck?


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Ignore the spammer/troll.

I'd suggest buying a land speeder storm. You get the storm, which is great, and you can then make one or more of the guys hanging off it into a proper scout.


----------



## lithiumjuice (Oct 12, 2009)

Well I see that this has been up for awhile but I'm going to jump in on it. I used some Catachans that were already assembled that I had bought online pretty cheap. I used their heads, arms and legs and put them on a marine torso without the backpack and I shaved off that little nobby thing on the back that fits to the backpack. I snipped off the laspistols from their hands, I then took some spare bolt pistols I had laying around the bit box and attached them. The Catachans already had chain swords in their hands so that was taken care of. I finished it all off with some shoulder pads with the bottom trim shaved off to make them shorter. I have never actually seen a scout model, but I have gotten a few compliments on these guys. I use them as close combat scouts. I am working on some snipers now.


----------

